# Sigelei Swallowtail 75A



## Nailedit77 (25/1/17)

Size: 86mm x 44mm x35mm
Material: Zinc alloy with wood
resin
or painted aluminum
Screen: 0.9 OLED
Single 18650 battery
Wattage output range: 10-77W
Temperature range: 100-300℃/212-572℉
Supports Ni200
Ti
and 316L stainless Heating Elements
Voltage output range: 1-7.5V
Minimum atomizer resistance: 0.1ohm
Maximum output current: 35A
Bottom-loading threaded battery disc access
Front MicroUSB Port
Spring-Loaded 510 Connection


----------

